# Pioneer CLD v2600 laser disc player



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I just got my hands on a Pioneer CLD v2600 laser disc player for free and a couple of LD's anybody have any insite on what good can come out of having a LD player or is it just a boat anchor.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Mine is definitely a boat anchor. No way I can stand the pain of watching an LD on my system. My wife asked me to hook up the LD player just a week or two ago so she could watch a Garth Brooks LD. I laughed and told her it wasn't gonna happen. I wasn't being ugly... I actually told her I'd buy her a Garth DVD concert if she really wanted to watch him in concert.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have the space in my system so I will give it a try anyhow. It must be better than VHS and with the upconversion that the Onkyo does it shouldn't look too bad. I have also heard that you can still get stuff that is not available on DVD particularly music videos.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

This appears to be an industrial model. From what I see at this site it can be controlled from a computer or even a barcode (say what???).

It would be nice if it had a digital output, but it doesn’t. I always thought the LD picture was excellent, but Sonnie indicates that DVD’s look better. I haven’t seen a laser disc in years, so I’ll take his word for it. Still, I’ll bet you can get discs on eBay pretty cheap.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Granted I haven't tried my in a couple of years... not sure what my system would do with an S-video signal today. My player does have an optical output.


----------



## SNAP (Sep 23, 2007)

I still use my Marantz LV520 once or twice a week. It's a fine player w/AC-3 output so I can get real good sound from the AC-3 discs that I own. I have a total of 550 LD's so I'm not getting rid of this in the near future. It goes into a Processor that upconverts to 1080p so the PQ is pretty good.
It has optical out so DTS lasers sound great. They're encoded at 2x the bitrate of DTS DVD's.


----------



## robertleth (Apr 24, 2010)

Yes, I agree with some of the previous posts. Pioneer makes a good, long-lasting, LD player. Yours has an S-video jack which utilizes the onboard comb filter, but it may work better using the traditional audio and video RCA jacks, as your modern-day monitor probably has a more advanced comb filter than the LD player. Also, if you like older movies, some of the DVD versions are inferior in quality to the LD versions, and sometimes there aren't DVD versions.


----------



## michaelcarey (Apr 24, 2010)

I've invested too much money in Laserdisc in the past to get rid of mine 

I have two players, a Yamaha CDV-W901 and a Kenwood LVD-930R. The Kenwood players S-Video output isn't too bad when upscaled by my Integra DTR-8.8. 
They are boat anchors, but I love my legacy tech too much...

Michael.


----------



## robertleth (Apr 24, 2010)

Yeah, Michael, I agree! They are a fantastic and fun older technology! I think it is a technology that will be with us for a long time. Much nicer technology than VHS or eight-track tapes! I wonder if the discs will deteriorate? I suppose some discs will deteriorate more than others, depending how well they were made. The players, disc covers, and discs are all quite beautiful. It is just fun to fire-up an old piece of equipment, too. And the quality of audio/video is very good. I am trying not to buy any more players! I just bought my Pioneer CLD V2600, specifically to watch Magical Mystery Tour, and then of course I bought some more movies, and learned a little lore about some of the laudations of the various players. I am so tempted to find some old, premium, player! Much like searching for an old camera, or any fine piece of equipment. And of course there are rare discs! Rob


----------



## Redondo Bijou (Jun 20, 2010)

Well hello to all HTS Forum members. I stumbled across your forum with keyword searching Google to find answers to a very specific question. I recently installed an projection HD Home Theatre system with the components listed at the end of this post. The audio and video are amazing, literally just like being in a movie theatre (which was the idea), with BD, DVD, and streamed content from Netflix, etc, displaying with unrivaled resolution.

My problem is this, I have a collection of 300+ Laserdiscs, whose 480i image back in the day was superiour in every way to the VHS competition, it is sadly lacking in my new system. I have purchased and experimented with outboard upconverters, and tried different signal paths through the components, and various tweaks of the A/V receiver and Projector, but I am still hot happy. the outboard device I am using now comes from HDTV Supply.com, and is a Composite Video to HDMI Scaler - S-Video also - 720p, model HDTVLKV361. While this has allowed the LD image to fill the 16:9 screen, the resolution is still far from sharp.

Am I attempting the impossible and holding on to a technology past its prime? Or is there a solution out there somewhere. I defer to the experts. Hopefully someone here will have an answer. Thanks in advance.

Eric

Components:

Yamaha RX-665BL AV Receiver
Mitsubishi HC-6800 1080p Front Projector
SI 100" 16:19 Screen
LG BD370 BluRay Player
Pioneer DVL-700 Laserdisc/DVD Player
Pioneer Elite CLV-79 Laserdisc Player


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ideally you want to find a receiver or display that has the Silicon Optic HQV Raon chip. This is regarded to have the best upconversion abilities available. There are also some external video scalers that employ the same HQV realta chip made by the same manufacturer and gives you even more options to adjust.


----------



## Redondo Bijou (Jun 20, 2010)

Thanks for the rapid reply and advice. I found a few outboard scalers that employ that chipset. Expensive! Any recommendations in the $200 to $300 range? I love my Laserdiscs, but I am on a budget. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sadly not for that price range will you find a scalier that is equipped with the Raon chip. The least expensive receiver that has it is the Onkyo 876 for $850 (hard to find now) and there latest model is the 3007 and 5007.


----------



## Redondo Bijou (Jun 20, 2010)

I have found a device made by "Ambery" online, that claims to be able to upconvert Composite, S-Video, and even VGA to HDMI 1080P. The write up makes a great many claims regarding filtering and the upconversion itself being able to significantly improve the color and contrast of the input signal to display respectably in 1080P resolution. I am just trying to make my large collection of Laserdiscs display respectably on my 100" front projection screen from my Mitsubishi HC-6800 1080P projector. Has anyone had any experience with this Ambery device? The model number is HDV6. Thanks in advance!


----------

